# (MN) GR - Ditto son golden retriever stud, excellent hips, PRA/prcd clear



## winewinn (Aug 29, 2008)

Rippling Run Floden's Teutorix "T-Rex"

Now at stud!

Pedigree - 
Trifectas Repeat Performance*** MH, UD, CCD, VCX, OS, UD, WCX, CGC, Can CD x Rippling Run Touch of Spice** MH WCX

The name Teutorix means "the people's King," and Teutorix has certainly lived up to his name by having such an excellent temperament around people, children, and other dogs. His call name is "T-Rex," given to him as a puppy. Our trainer refused to call him after a dinosaur, so his name has been shorted to just "T". 

T-Rex has Excellent rated hips through OFA and is PRA/prcd clear by parentage. T-Rex's Outstanding Sire, Ditto, became a Qualified All Age at 28 months with two first places, coming in second place twice, and placed third twice in Open Stakes. Ditto is darker in color, has excellent conformation, a stable temperament, and is a family pet as well as a winning obedience and field trial competitor, and lived to be nearly 12 years. 

T-Rex's dam, Ginger, is not only beautiful but also very intelligent. She earned her MH title the summer of 2007, passing seven tests at just two years old. She qualified in 2008 for the Master National Test. In 2009, Ginger began field trials and jammed several times, placing third twice.

Both T-Rex's sire and dam rate "Good" in hips, and T-Rex is rated Excellent. T-Rex is an "old soul." Easy-going, wonderful with other dogs, and great around small children. He seems wise beyond his years. He loves to please and also enjoys retrieving. With all health clearances in place, T-Rex is now available at stud.

T-Rex is force fetched, collar-conditioned, and at approximately a SH AKC level at this point. We plan to run him in events once at a MH level.

OFA Health Clearances:

GR-42740 CERF 
GR-101676E31M-VPI HIPS - Excellent
GR-CA18573/31M/P-VPI CARDIAC 
GR-EL22998M31-VPI ELBOW 
PRA/prcd - Clear (parentage)

For more information, visit http://www.flodenfarm.com/ or call 866.932.9466. Able to work with natural or AI breedings.


----------

